# Dr's 12 plant Scrog



## DrFever (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey all  figured i start a journal  of my  5 x 15 scrog   strain is pure power plant ,  3k 
 1800 ppm of C02  feeding 1150 ppm  medium is  pro- mix  BX  with  amendments 
  more or less running organic soil, and teas 

today is day 36 and day 1 of flowering ,    plants were vegged  5 weeks  from a 3" clone   i will get  better pictures up tomorrow  as my camera  died out   scrog is designed in a L shape as well  dropping  table tomorrow  as to spread plants out :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## DrFever (Oct 27, 2012)

lol not to many posts  going on in  here ???   what gives ? anyways  day 2 flower   lowered  table
 spreading out plants  its going to get real crazy in the weeks to come 
my usual yield  per plant is 11 - 15 oz dry  looking forward to this outcome  my guess is  8 + pounds  not bad for  12 plants  really 
   in last pic i placed  72 clones  in a big tote  and straight to 12 /12   just curious how she will  turn out    between what i get there and  and all  trimmings   i should  also be close to a pound  of HASH


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2012)

DrFever said:
			
		

> lol not to many posts  going on in  here ???   what gives ? anyways  day 2 flower   lowered  table
> spreading out plants  its going to get real crazy in the weeks to come
> my usual yield  per plant is 11 - 15 oz dry  looking forward to this outcome  my guess is  8 + pounds  not bad for  12 plants  really
> in last pic i placed  72 clones  in a big tote  and straight to 12 /12   just curious how she will  turn out    between what i get there and  and all  trimmings   i should  also be close to a pound  of HASH


Very nice setup I may try to scrog one day they sure look happy green mojo my friend.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 28, 2012)

How tall would you say they were when you fliped Dr.?
How many plants per tub and how big is each tub?

Nice setup.


----------



## DrFever (Oct 28, 2012)

Growdude said:
			
		

> How tall would you say they were when you fliped Dr.?
> How many plants per tub and how big is each tub?
> 
> Nice setup.



they were  3.5 - 4 feet tall     1 plant per tote    34 gallon totes


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 28, 2012)

In my understanding, when you are scrogging, you are supposed to veg until they fill the canopy and THEN flip... right?  Looks like you got a lot of space in there.  Do you have different plans?  whats the dilly? ( yea I just said dilly)

sMACk


----------



## DrFever (Oct 28, 2012)

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> In my understanding, when you are scrogging, you are supposed to veg until they fill the canopy and THEN flip... right?  Looks like you got a lot of space in there.  Do you have different plans?  whats the dilly? ( yea I just said dilly)
> 
> sMACk



 when  switching to flower  there is a 10 - 15 day  stretch where plant will  double  it size litterally  so    no worries  when plants are in full flower mode  there will be no space left  even tonight i  cropped all tops stretched plant out more   you will see in  3 weeks time   where my room  on scrog will be full   this is where many  fail to realize  as plant stretches  you keep  tucking tops under  string  super cropping  maintaining a even canopy  if you don;t  you  table will be   2 feet under  tops  that is not good  now more or less   your scrog table  is  now actually  supporting plant  rather then having   buds  only on top of scrog 
There is a fine line  knowing your plant  stretch phase and keeping a even canopy  so all  buds form equally


----------



## DrFever (Oct 28, 2012)

hahahah  thinking here what the hell us a dilly  besides a pickle  anyway  smack 
 many scroggers will  flip to flower  anywhere  from half full to  3/4   table  full here is a picture  same style  5 x 5 area    there is no space    flipped  to flower  with same amount of scrog  openings    she will fill up    cheers


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 29, 2012)

are you usuing CO2 during Veg? I can't veg for more then 3 weeks with elevated CO2 otherwise they get huge.


----------



## DrFever (Oct 29, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> are you usuing CO2 during Veg? I can't veg for more then 3 weeks with elevated CO2 otherwise they get huge.



 Yes sir  i veg    4 weeks in  5 gallon totes,  3" clone   then  transplant into 34 gallon   for last week  then flip   i  run  C02 in veg @  1350 ppm  till week 4 veg   then 1800  from week 5   veg to week 5  flower presently  gaining  about
  3 - 4 "  of growth  daily now every day  super cropping and tucking  tops  back under  table  spreading  everything out   by 10th day of flower i will start slowly raising my table  till i hit the perfect height and buds start to form


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 29, 2012)

Looking very pro and nasty happy. Great growing, friend.

Peace


----------



## DrFever (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys  well its start of day 4 flower  and spent little time down there  spreading plants out etc cleaning room  organizing  etc 
all is good will update when  things are under way 

Cheers  Doc


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lookin' good.. I do/like Scrog, so I'll be watching yours.. nice so far for sure..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice clean set-up.  I find scroggs quite beautiful--just a sea of buds poking up everywhere (although I do think all healthy bud beautiful).  Can we get a shot of the plants from under the screen--like from the top of the totes to the bottom of the screen?  I am interested in how you trim these up under the screen.  I am in the process of planning a 4 plant scrog right now.  I was quite happy with the way the first one I did turned out, but am always looking for ways to improve.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 31, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Nice clean set-up.  I find scroggs quite beautiful--just a sea of buds poking up everywhere (although I do think all healthy bud beautiful).  Can we get a shot of the plants from under the screen--like from the top of the totes to the bottom of the screen?  I am interested in how you trim these up under the screen.  I am in the process of planning a 4 plant scrog right now.  I was quite happy with the way the first one I did turned out, but am always looking for ways to improve.


 
I was just going to post the same question..You mentioned that you move the table with the screen after tucking...Why do you do that?

I do a scrog but not in the traditional way.. I dont stretch branches for all the undershoot growth to develop, I tuck the main branches until they are all the same height.. basically using the screen to get 8-10 colas per plant.. is that like what you do?

Lookin' good, btw..


----------



## DrFever (Oct 31, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Nice clean set-up.  I find scroggs quite beautiful--just a sea of buds poking up everywhere (although I do think all healthy bud beautiful).  Can we get a shot of the plants from under the screen--like from the top of the totes to the bottom of the screen?  I am interested in how you trim these up under the screen.  I am in the process of planning a 4 plant scrog right now.  I was quite happy with the way the first one I did turned out, but am always looking for ways to improve.


 
Sure thing  i will start cleaning  under growth  in about a week or 2  presently    tucking  all shoots under table , stretching  branches out  as well super cropping 
 Here are start of day 6  flower,   should start seeing  pre flowers  in another  6 days or so 

As for cleaning  under growth  i will  defoilate  all lower  leafs and  sucker buds  forming,  (About 10 -12 "  from soil up as well strip the  branches ) .
 by doing this  all energy will be put to top bud growth  and size    
every week  you have to get under neath as them little sucker buds will keep  trying to  pop up    just  just keep  trimming them off  regularly


----------



## DrFever (Oct 31, 2012)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> I was just going to post the same question..You mentioned that you move the table with the screen after tucking...Why do you do that?
> 
> I do a scrog but not in the traditional way.. I dont stretch branches for all the undershoot growth to develop, I tuck the main branches until they are all the same height.. basically using the screen to get 8-10 colas per plant.. is that like what you do?
> 
> Lookin' good, btw..



 My   scrog table is adjustable  hanging from  ceiliing  5 'x 15 feet   12 plants     the scrog table is presently around the 4 foot height  marker 
 reason its a good idea to stretch plants out as  lower bud sites can and will reach   table height   as  buds start to form  i want only buds on screen  not having excessive growth above  so as buds form i will raise table  little till i find the magic  height 
its very important to  super crop during  the 10 -12 days of flowering mode   this will help  in the stretch phase  also this will give me like 100 buds per plant  and big ones   cause  the super cropping i get up to  3 buds per  top  
 trimming takes  3 + hrs per plant  and  harvesting  14 - 17 oz dry per plant


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 31, 2012)

Who did you get the ppp from?  Healthy looking girls.  I'll tag along.


----------



## DrFever (Oct 31, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Who did you get the ppp from?  Healthy looking girls.  I'll tag along.


  thanks man  i think there from  dutch seeds   i used to only grow kushes  and friend  gave me  2 clones     from then on i never looked back  PPP  is one kicking  strain  going on 3 years with this strain 


100% feminized! Pure Power Plant, a strong F1 hybrid, was developed in the late 90s from a South African Sativa and a fat Indica from the USA. Pure Power Plant's tremendous growth potential is a prime example of hybrid vigour. This variety is the latest trend among Dutch commercial growers because of its high yields of valuable buds. Pure Power Plant has a pleasant pine-like aftertaste and a powerful social buzz. 

Type Indoor 
Indica / Sativa Hybrid 
Feminized Yes 
Yield 400 - 500 
Effect Stoney and high 
Grow height Medium 
Flowering weeks 9 / 11 weeks 

its actually      8 - 9 weeks  flowering times


----------



## DrFever (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey all   how is everyone tonight   well its start of day 7   a pic before lights on
Again another night of  super cropping  and tucking   another   week of this  and  should be in full  flower mode       tuck tuck tuck lol  enjoy


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 2, 2012)

looks good.. when do you clear out the undergrowth? I usually wait about a week..


----------



## Roddy (Nov 2, 2012)

Gonna have to try a scrog one of these days soon, have the perfect room for it!


----------



## DrFever (Nov 2, 2012)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> looks good.. when do you clear out the undergrowth? I usually wait about a week..



 yea i usually start around  2nd week of  flower  and doing it over a span  of  2 weeks

 yea roddy   get on  a scrog  once you do it  you will never look back :icon_smile:


----------



## DrFever (Nov 3, 2012)

Few more pics start of day 8    last feeding was  half n half  veg and bloom nutes     tonight  was straight bloom  
Cheers all


----------



## DrFever (Nov 5, 2012)

hey all  today was pretty busy day transplanting  next grow   bla bla bla  ,   gave my girls a light   foilage spray with just water , as well noticed    they started to flower  yeeeee Haw  let the show begin  i am on a 4 day water cycle   
 so tomorrow  they will all get about 2.5 gallons of water each then next day  feed  and so on  kinda goes like this 
Day 1 feed , day 2   make it rain in the room , day 3  water   day 4  feed  they are easily drinking  5 gallons each  plant   every  4 days 

anyways  took  a few pics lights off  enjoy all 

Happy Growings Doc


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Nov 6, 2012)

lookin good, im keepin my red eyes on this grow. eager to see how much you get out of this grow


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 6, 2012)

lookin' good!


----------



## Roddy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey doc :ciao: How long into budding will you make it rain?


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Nov 7, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Hey doc :ciao: How long into budding will you make it rain?



what does it mean to "make it rain" in the grow room? you gonna throw hundred dollar bills all over the buds or what??


----------



## DrFever (Nov 7, 2012)

hey all  roddy / seattle bong  make it rain is   misting  plants with either water or  1 - 1- 1   up to 4th week   5th week i hit them with zinc and iron 0.10 - 0,10  one time only during  5th week, Then  i stop till harvest.
   Here are a few  pics ending  day 10 flower there in full bloom  mode


----------



## DrFever (Nov 11, 2012)

lol not to many posts Oh well   few more  pics


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks like stars in a sky of green.


----------



## DrFever (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey all a few pictures   going to be a great harvest, all  is good and growing  
Cheers  Doc


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a very impressive grow Dr!!  Ill be watching from now on.


----------



## DrFever (Nov 21, 2012)

couple more updates  enjoy all


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 21, 2012)

lookin real good DR.


----------



## DrFever (Nov 21, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> lookin real good DR.


 Thank you sir  i am really happy with the progress  so far in week 3 presently  from flipping to 12 /12 :holysheep:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 21, 2012)

indeed, the progress is pretty impressive. i just flipped to 12/12 today


----------



## DrFever (Nov 21, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> indeed, the progress is pretty impressive. i just flipped to 12/12 today


 that is awesome  its always the first 10 days from flip that take for ever   then once they start  the next 4 weeks again waiting on them to get fat  but before you know it  your done lol


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 21, 2012)

looks good!

what strain is this that you're running?


----------



## DrFever (Nov 22, 2012)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> looks good!
> 
> what strain is this that you're running?


 pure power plant  there  48 - 53 days  she usually  is done  fast  big yielder :icon_smile:


----------



## DrFever (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello all   just wanted to post a update  28 days actually done   today gave them a good shot of foilar spray lights out today.
 In the next week i will start  slowly lowering c02 intake from 1800 ppm to 1600  and  in 2 weeks   1350   and final week prior to chop 800 ppm 
 In the 5th week   there will be start of  zinc and iron foilage spray   4 shots in 2 weeks.
also end of week 5 will with lower ec/ ppm of nutrients *** for the end  stretch of flowering  allowing  soils to use up al excess nutrients  so only will water


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow Dr those are amazing!  Looks like you've got that strain perfected my friend. I did one grow with Nirvanas PPP and was quite impressed with the strain.


----------



## DrFever (Nov 24, 2012)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Wow Dr those are amazing!  Looks like you've got that strain perfected my friend. I did one grow with Nirvanas PPP and was quite impressed with the strain.


 Thank you sir no matter how many times  a person grows a strain i find it always throws you a curve ball at you, at some point  but overall i think she is doing really well


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2012)

Looking nice Bro.


----------



## DrFever (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 25, 2012)

Just took a look at your whole journal here. Very nice grow. A real beauty.  Do you top and or FIM your plants during early veg to get the multiple colas?


----------



## DrFever (Nov 25, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Just took a look at your whole journal here. Very nice grow. A real beauty.  Do you top and or FIM your plants during early veg to get the multiple colas?



i mainly super crop , with some fimming  as for topping i am a firm believer of not taking away a bud site


----------



## DrFever (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey all  figured i post what girls look like  32 days done 

Enjoy  Doc


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 27, 2012)

I count between 15 and 20 tops each plant.. nice, Doc


----------



## DrFever (Nov 27, 2012)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> I count between 15 and 20 tops each plant.. nice, Doc



 awe there's a few more then that my friend  we just seeing the prominent ones  there are lots at screen height


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 27, 2012)

Well done Dr.


----------



## DrFever (Nov 28, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Well done Dr.



ty sir  things are moving along as planned lol


----------



## DrFever (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey all  36 days done  there getting there  little yellowing on lower part of leafs  feedings are still 1300 ppm   there getting really big  another 17 - 20 days more and chop chop


----------



## mcdstvn (Dec 3, 2012)

That's damn impressive for 12 plants. Not that you need it, but MOJO your way Doc.

One of these days.... I'll have something worth making a journal over.


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 4, 2012)

hey great jog there doc...beautiful!!


----------



## DrFever (Dec 4, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> hey great jog there doc...beautiful!!



Thank you sir  things are moving along very well  another 10 days or so  and chop chop


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2012)

Yum Yum,,Weedhoppers gonna hop over and chomp on those girls.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to the jungle.  Very nice DrFever.


----------



## DrFever (Dec 13, 2012)

Hell  well another week or so  and chop  here are some updates  enjoy all   merry xmass


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 13, 2012)

you got some nice looking buds there dr fever i can tell you that looking at your pics has me drooling almost as much as the cookie monster


----------



## DrFever (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello everyone and Happy holidays this morning was my last lights on for my girls  now they get a few days of complete darkness, with temps  60 - 62  and lots of fresh air movement  here are some pictures  right after lights off   Enjoy all


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 20, 2012)

thats some excelent looking bud there can i ask why the threedays of darkness


----------



## key2life (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow - this thread is amazing, DrFever.  Gorgeous.


----------



## DrFever (Dec 21, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> thats some excelent looking bud there can i ask why the threedays of darkness



a wise man wrote this...
"The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.

One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.SIMMs growers separated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them and kept the other half in absolute darkness for 72 hours before cutting and drying. Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen an increase of THC of up to 30%, while CBD and CBN remained the same."


----------



## DrFever (Dec 21, 2012)

key2hwy said:
			
		

> Wow - this thread is amazing, DrFever.  Gorgeous.


 Thanks   here are some  trimming pictures  and what average buds look like beside   473 ml can     2 plants trimmed


----------



## DrFever (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey all  well final  update  here      6 plants gave me  3.5 pounds  so  would be pretty good guess that other  6 plants should do the same  so total    7 pounds and a few oz's     turned out to be a stellar grow   made over 141 grams of hash as well with all trimmings   so  dat is it hahaha   well on to the next grow  show
 18 plant  which will be  trees   12,000 watts   
 Merry xmass and happy new year   Passion


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 23, 2012)

That's a lotta weed.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Dec 24, 2012)

Great grow man, I'm interested in scrog but not sure how/where to start.


----------



## DrFever (Dec 24, 2012)

Iron  Scrog  method of growing  can be a great way to utilize your area and get  pretty much the best results  as you have one  main canopy, 
 How to start is  get  2  - 4 plants  going  training them around your pot  this can be done by either  coat hangers  string   anything to actually  keep plant low, next step is  to super crop  this is pinching all tops    this will create  many new tops    and that is pretty much it    as new growth comes up  keep pinching   and bending  tops outwards  before you know it  you got  a plant that has  lots of bud sites ,
now you need to make a  scrog table   usually it is good practice to make min 3"x 3" squares not only will this table  help  hold  buds in there  it is also a support as  buds get bigger  plant buds want and will want to  bend over cause there top heavy so its a win win  situation ,  so as plants grow into table    all your doing is super cropping  and   bending plants  outwards  moving it over to next  square  and so on   till table is 3/4  full   then its time to  flip to flower  ,
now  you should for the first 10 days  still  super crop tops and fill in the remainding  squares  keep stretching plants all over
   this also will help in the stretch phase  key is to  have a even canopy  not  let plants  blow up all over if you have to  raise table  what ever to keep  all tops  even with canopy,
 Now your in  full flower  there is no need to have  anything really  growing below the table so now you need to prune all the lower bud sites and leaf off plants  as there in shaded area ,  usually you will trim  1/3 rd of plant  and keep  maintaining  it as   lower  sucker buds will want to form   very important to   keep clipping them off  as all there doing is taking away energy  from  top bud development 
 Other then that  that is pretty much it  probably take one or two   scrog grows till you get it figured out, but once you   get it  you will be in awe  at the amount of bud sites that all are litterally  same size  nice big ones


----------



## Iron Emmett (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info doc, I already supercrop and lst, I'll have to try with the screen next grow it just always seemed daunting to me. The way you explained  the process sounds pretty simple.


----------



## Mainebud (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok so I have been studying your grow journal! I have started my grow journal and am going to try to duplicate yours. Very impressive Dr.!


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow, Dr! This is impressive! Sorry i missed this earlier so i could enjoy the ride. :cool2: 

Drft


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice...very nice


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 8, 2013)

Hope all is well Dr, and thanks for all the excellent info in here. 

I'm looking to do a 4x4 tent, 600w HPS, 4 plant Scrog.. I'm sure I'll come back to this, THG's and others journals very often for reference.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 8, 2013)

How did i miss this diary superb skills you have there Dr.
T4


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 9, 2013)

hello Dr. Fever lovely Scrog I'm going to scrog in the next few grows! Great job can't wait to see your 18 trees 12000 watts


----------



## DrFever (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello all long time  really been busy here building new house   i shut everything down will fire up in next 4 - 5 months as i making new stealth underground  25 x30 under new building  going to be killer with total 15,000 watts being run off the grid  with  wind turbine and solar panal power  
stay tuned will fire up a new journal when time comes  cheers  happy growing  DOC


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 21, 2013)

Great job drfever!!!   Keep um green!!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 21, 2013)

Love to see the power set up when your done Sir.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 22, 2013)

gratz on an amazing harvest


----------

